# UFC 148 in Tweets: Pros React to Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen; Rashad Evans Calls



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Read the props the champ receives and some not so flattering comments. Others' are flat out funny!

Jul 8, 2012 - After two years, countless sound bytes and frosty staredowns, the Anderson Silva - Chael Sonnen rivalry is over. Silva decisively put the bad blood to rest on Saturday night, blasting through Sonnen to earn a second-round TKO victory in the main event of UFC 148.

Like always, while Silva and Sonnen were busy settling their differences, a flood of Silva's contemporaries took to Twitter to weigh-in with their thoughts. The resulting reception became a fascinating blend of fighters angry at Silva's antics, and fighters praising Silva for his greatness. NBA superstar LeBron James even got in on the action, as did former light heavyweight champion Rashad Evans, who issued a surprisingly direct challenge to "The Spider."



juniorcigano
✔
@junior_cigano 
Great night for our sport. Congratulations @SpiderAnderson on the big victory over Sonnen. AGAIN!!!
8 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Rashad Evans
✔
@SugaRashadEvans 
@lorenzofertitta i want 2 pick a fight with the middle weight champion! Lol Make it happen!! Please!!
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


LeBron James
✔
@KingJames 
Congrats from one Champ to another!! #Silva yfrog.com/oevnwyyj
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Josh Barnett
✔
@JoshLBarnett 
And the loneliest man in the world right now is Chael Sonnen. #ufc148
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Tim Kennedy
✔
@TimKennedyMMA 
Wipe grease on your arms, grab your opponent shorts, and knee them in the face when they are down. That's how champions should act?
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


kid [email protected]_KRAZYBEE 
Yeah------!!!!!!!Silva!!!!
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Brian Stann
✔
@BrianStann 
Wow!!!!!!! The greatest ever by far
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Luke Rockhold
✔
@rockholdMMA 
Guys it wasn't just the knee it was the grease the shorts grab, just wasn't champion like
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Thiago Alves.
✔
@ThiagoAlvesATT 
@SpiderAnderson He's a brown super hero!!!
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Benson Henderson
✔
@BensonHenderson 
Guess I have 10 to go in the @ufc, ;-D...you feel me tweeps???
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Siyar [email protected] 
Anderson Silva has reached the greatness of Muhammad Ali, if not surpassed him! What a dominance and control! #GOAL
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Patrick Healy
✔
@BamBamHealy 
Anderson is the best what can you say.
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Mark Bocek
✔
@MarkBocek 
Great job by @SpiderAnderson , @sonnench is still a top middleweight... #mma #UFC148
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


edsonbarboza
✔
@EdsonBarbozaJR 
huahauhauahuahuahauhauahuahua...
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Ben [email protected] 
What happened to no knees to the head of a downed opponent
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Miguel Angel Torres
✔
@MiguelTorresMMA 
Fact: Burger King > Mc Donalds
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Jason High
✔
@KCBanditMMA 
Knee to the booody! #UFC148
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite
Jason High
✔
@KCBanditMMA 
What’s with Anderson wiping the Vaseline on his skin tho. #UFC148
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Mark Muñoz
✔
@mark_munoz 
Congrats Anderson! U r a true champion! @SpiderAnderson #ufclegend 2nd round TKO!
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Michael [email protected] 
Oh my gosh....
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Kenny Florian
✔
@kennyflorian 
What makes #Silva great is he is the ultimate opportunist. Calculated killa! #Sonnen spin move was too aggressive/unnecessary.
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Sean [email protected] 
Darn it!!!!
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Diego Sanchez [email protected] 
What an amazing, classy champion. Congrats Anderson.
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Sarah Kaufman
✔
@mmasarah 
It starts the same...#fb
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite
Sarah Kaufman
✔
@mmasarah 
And ends very differently...#ufc148 #fb
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite
Sarah Kaufman
✔
@mmasarah 
What was with the shorts grabbing though?
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Yves Edwards
✔
@thugjitsumaster 
I am still pumped off of that fight& even though I wanted @sonnench much respect to the champ. Amazing reign. #UFC148
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Joe Lauzon
✔
@JoeLauzon 
Great fight. Huge fans of both guys. #UFC148
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Tyler Stinson
✔
@SteeMon84 
People who say "i just wanna see Silva finally lose." is like saying "Jordan has too many rings"
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Justin Lawrence
✔
@AmericanKiddMMA 
ANDERSON SILVA!!!!!!!!!!!! Haha.
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Dustin [email protected] 
Booooo that fight and the stoppage! @ChrisBeyondSt @BryanHamper
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Douglas [email protected] 
Anderson Silva = Perfection! Sem palavra! É o cara!!!! @SpiderAnderson
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Thiago Tavares [email protected]
What happens Chael Sonnen? Brazilian kick your ass? @ufc @ufc_brasil


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Silva vs Evans would be great, I pick Silva via KO.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Im surprised so many pro fighters are acting like that was a knee to the head. Even when it happened i was confident it went to the chest. That said the vaseline is completely bunk and he did that because of Chaels wrestling. He wanted to be able to slip around. The shorts thing was also kinda weird but whatever no big deal in the big scheme of things. They do need to stop letting fighters rub Vaseline from their face on to their body. If they see it happen they should immediately grab a towel and wipe him down and warn him. Anyone who thinks otherwise just thinks so because it was Anderson doing it last night.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Rashad vs Silva is the next most logical match up imo. I don't think Bisping is quite deserving of a title shot since he just lost to the guy that Anderson won against. The question is will Rashad move to 185 to fight for the title or would he prefer Anderson to move up to 205 so he doesn't have to cut that much weight. Either way it's a great fight match up wise.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Good to know that Strikeforce fighters are classless and ruled by jealousy.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I like Rashad vs AS, I think it is an interesting match up. Still I think Rashad should have a MW "warm up" fight first. I don't want any weight cutting to screw with the decision and us have to deal with a rematch.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Evans vs Silva would be great, however base on these comments Dana should bring up Tim Kennedy and Luke Rockhold and put them in a handicap match with Silva.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Evans vs Silva would be great, however base on these comments Dana should bring up Tim Kennedy and Luke Rockhold and put them in a handicap match with Silva.


Kennedy is barely not a can he doesn't belong in the ufc he probably couldn't even win the Bellator MW title now that Lombard is gone. I don't really care about the air punching and kicking lesser version of Bisping coming over either but he is good enough to be in the UFC.

Evans should have to win a fight or two depending on who he faces at MW. Not only to earn the title shot but to get accustomed to the weight cut and get his body right for MW.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I want to see Rashad vs Silva so that Rashad gets finished and we can go...Silva finished Rashad, and Jones couldn't, I wanna see Jones vs Silva now


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

How come all the Silva vs GSP talk disappeared? It was going great then 112 it slowed down, then after the first fight with Chael it picked up steam again with GSP, now its dead.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> How come all the Silva vs GSP talk disappeared? It was going great then 112 it slowed down, then after the first fight with Chael it picked up steam again with GSP, now its dead.


GSP is afraid of him and WW has exciting new contenders.


----------



## LightsOutChuck (Oct 15, 2006)

osmium said:


> GSP is afraid of him and WW has exciting new contenders.


Stop talking out of your ass, no validity to your comment.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

GSP isn't afraid. He just understands at his current size he would be at a major disadvantage against Anderson taking the fight. I have no problem with him wanting to put himself in the best position to win the match as possible. The GSP talk has disappeared because he is already scheduled to fight Condit in November, which means a possible fight with Anderson is a long ways away yet if it ever happens. (I don't think it ever does)


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

GSP needn't fight Anderson for the same reason Anderson needn't fight Jones; the size/weight disadvantage is quite large and these two have nothing to prove anyway.

Silva already did the whole move up and destroy the (ex)champ thing, he doesn't need to keep doing it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Anderson has done that Vaseline thing for years now. Why is now just news?

Also, I don't think I've ever seen anything more pathetic than another fighter calling out another for a foul.

God forbid Tim Kennedy grabs the fence or pokes someone in the eyes in his next couple of fights...



Lots of guys foul.

Jose Aldo is a blatant fence grabber.

Kongo notorious for illegal knees.

Koscheck(Rockhold's teammate, ironically) and Jones are known for eyepokes...

Belfort a notorious rabbit puncher.

A lot of fighters hold gloves while grappling. 

The list goes on and on.

That's very bush league.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Anderson has done that Vaseline thing for years now. Why is now just news?


Glad someone mentioned this. He always does it. Really, if he wants to rub his head he can, just seemed quite obvious this time.

I don't care, they put the stuff on him, it's not like he's greasing.

And the grabbing shorts thing, I don't think he actually did that. Looked like it, but he just had a hook on Chael's thigh then when the referee warned, he grabbed it with the other hand too as if to show he did not need to grab shorts.

Again, it's a minor thing and is being blown out of proportion.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

I know this is an MMA forum but man do I hate Lebooooooo james.

LeBron James
✔
@KingJames 
Congrats from one Champ to another!! #Silva yfrog.com/oevnwyyj
7 Jul 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite

"Hey, I just wanna slip into my tweet that I won this year as well. In case anyone was wondering....yeah, Im a champion. thats right. oh yeah good job Silva."


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> How come all the Silva vs GSP talk disappeared? It was going great then 112 it slowed down, then after the first fight with Chael it picked up steam again with GSP, now its dead.


Because their are five big money matches at WW right now.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

It's funny all the complaints about "greasing." My room mate who doesn't even know much about combat sports was like thats a lot of grease they put on him. I felt the same way. IMO he was trying to get it off his face. They wiped him down anyways so I don't see the problem. 

Funny all the pro's hating on the knee. Did they watch the fight or the multiple replays or just hear some bs from a friend watching. I think they owe Anderson an apology. Or there should be a Kennady, Rocholt vs Silva fight


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I literally didn't even notice the shorts thing until after the fight. It was so inconsequential and minor.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Im surprised so many pro fighters are acting like that was a knee to the head. Even when it happened i was confident it went to the chest. That said the vaseline is completely bunk and he did that because of Chaels wrestling. He wanted to be able to slip around. The shorts thing was also kinda weird but whatever no big deal in the big scheme of things. They do need to stop letting fighters rub Vaseline from their face on to their body. If they see it happen they should immediately grab a towel and wipe him down and warn him. Anyone who thinks otherwise just thinks so because it was Anderson doing it last night.


Please go back and see the ref. as he went to Silva and wipped his body with the towel. I really don't know how couldn't you see that.

*Plus, if he was so slippery? Why did Chael manage to down him in the first round? And couldn't in the second? Isn't his body full of that vaseline? Or does vaseline dry in the 1st RO and then grow and raise again in the 2nd? *



osmium said:


> Good to know that Strikeforce fighters are classless and ruled by jealousy.


Both jealous, plus 2 TOP MW Lamers, and BORING fighters.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> I know this is an MMA forum but man do I hate Lebooooooo james.
> 
> LeBron James
> ✔
> ...


I love Lebron the basketball player, but I completely agree. It's such an attention whorish thing to do.

It's not unlike Tito wearing a shirt that says 'I helped build this sport'... just in case you forgot.

Every chance he got in the press conference Tito was talking about how great of a fighter he was, how passionate he was and how he thought he beat Forrest again. Every time the man opens his mouth I cringe.

His whole M.O. is "Do you like me? Do you like me? Do you like me? I'm better than you!"


----------



## Howeman89 (Jul 26, 2011)

He did try and wipe Vaseline on to his arms, and did grab the shorts for a good period of time whilst striking Sonnen, the knee was legal but Silva did try and gain an unfair advantage by greasing or grabbing of the shorts


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

osmium said:


> Good to know that Strikeforce fighters are classless and ruled by jealousy.


Don't always like your comments, but this really made me lol.

What really surprised me was Askren, I thought he had more class and common sense than to complain about something that didn't even happen.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

If Silva was greasing it would actually be disadvantageous for the person at the bottom, because his hands would be slick enough that he wont be able to hold onto Sonnen's body, which he did effectively. If it was on his chest or back, it would be easy for Silva to slip out and get back to his feet, but he was still held down for the entire round. If people are crying greasing, then Silva is that merciful enough to give Sonnen a handicap I guess to make it more fair and exciting. :confused02:

I am a little surprised that the only 2 people in the OP that are badmouthing Silva are the two guys about to fight for the StrikeForce MW Title. Kennedy is one of those guys who are not even UFC material. Rockhold is known as a paper Champion who beat another paper Champion to get that honor in a StrikeForce promotion that no longer matters.

I dont see Silva greased during the fight. Lavigne wiped him down before they fought. I also see a legal knee to the body. The only dubious thing that Anderson was doing was a couple of times he did grab Sonnen's shorts. But it barely affected anything the times when he did and again the ref knocked his hand away which Anderson almost lost his balance in the clinch and could have been on his back again. So if anything it could have turned it great for Sonnen. Their are more than one way to look at things. 

Anderson proved to me that he is still a great fighter who while is past his prime as an Athlete is aging well like Randy Couture and Steve Nash. Showed excellent defense from the guard and showed that he is better in clinch situations, and is great at sniping the perfect punch to knock down any man, with any type of chin, and put him on dream street.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> I know this is an MMA forum but man do I hate Lebooooooo james.
> 
> LeBron James
> ✔
> ...


Haha. Good point.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Whats with the dumb fuks saying it was a knee to the head :laugh:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

rul3z said:


> Please go back and see the ref. as he went to Silva and wipped his body with the towel. I really don't know how couldn't you see that.
> 
> *Plus, if he was so slippery? Why did Chael manage to down him in the first round? And couldn't in the second? Isn't his body full of that vaseline? Or does vaseline dry in the 1st RO and then grow and raise again in the 2nd? *
> 
> ...


No i didnt notice that. I had alot of people with me after all and we talked while that stuff was going on so we dont talk through the fight. Thanks for letting me know they did wipe him down. Then its really no big deal.



> Plus, if he was so slippery? Why did Chael manage to down him in the first round? And couldn't in the second? Isn't his body full of that vaseline? Or does vaseline dry in the 1st RO and then grow and raise again in the 2nd?




Because even slippery people can be taken down. It doesnt make it impossible to take someone down while being slippery. Maybe a bit tougher but certainly not impossible. How your brain couldnt come to that conclusion on its own just completely blows my mind.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

osmium said:


> GSP is afraid of him .



Thats stupid, It would be the same as saying Silva is afraid of Bones, and Bones is afraid of Junior.

I honestly doubt anyone fighting in the UFC is afraid to fight anyone. But why would GSP risk a loss and watch his stock fall by going up and fighting at a pretty big size disadvantage.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, glad to see Americans keeping it classy... Can't believe the number of ppl who thought that knee was illegal. Plus, Anderson was warned for the shorts grab, and wiped down before the fight... Sonnen lost like a true athlete, and now his yokel supporters are making an ass out of him.

Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Torres' "reaction" was the best :thumb02: (even as I don't like junk food at all)




SideWays222 said:


> Im surprised so many pro fighters are acting like that was a knee to the head. Even when it happened i was confident it went to the chest.


Being a (good) fighter doesn't necessarily mean that you're also a good analyst. Fighters like Rutten, Florian or Mir are actually rather the exception.



> That said the vaseline is completely bunk and he did that because of Chaels wrestling. He wanted to be able to slip around. The shorts thing was also kinda weird but whatever no big deal in the big scheme of things. They do need to stop letting fighters rub Vaseline from their face on to their body. If they see it happen they should immediately grab a towel and wipe him down and warn him. Anyone who thinks otherwise just thinks so because it was Anderson doing it last night.


Someone else already mentioned that it got wiped off by the referee, but more importantly it doesn't matter that much, because it gets spread over to the rest of the body during the fight anyways. (i.e. a fighter puts his arm around the face of his opponent while attempting a choke - so the vaseline gets on his arm - and so on). So it's basically only really an issue if the figther puts on extra vasiline after the ringdocs have put the vasiline in his face.



Roflcopter said:


> I literally didn't even notice the shorts thing until after the fight. It was so inconsequential and minor.


Well, it was quite noticeable. Silva got warned for it. But even if he had done more of it - a point deducted wouldn't have changed the outcome of the fight


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> Torres' "reaction" was the best :thumb02: (even as I don't like junk food at all)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right it does but not right away. It takes a while to get spread around if its only on someones face. You start putting it on the body then the fight starts out that way and spreads even more quickly. But more importantly its just against the rules. You are not allowed to put Vaseline on your body and thats that. You add sweat and Vaseline and the combination becomes even more slippery.

That said i was unaware it got rubbed off so it really doesnt matter.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

there is just too much controversy around this fight in the mms comunity to be the end of the feud (greasing, shorts grab, knee, fence grab during knee, early stoppage) chael needs climb the latter again and they need to have one last fight before they retire.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Rp8dMLdO9M&feature=plcp

^That video does a pretty good job of explaining George's situation, and well what Anderson did wasn't even close to what GSP did.I don't think Anderson should have done it but it was just the excess vaseline from his face, it couldn't have made him that slippery(even though it was wiped off anyway).


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> there is just too much controversy around this fight in the mms comunity to be the end of the feud (greasing, shorts grab, knee, fence grab during knee, early stoppage) chael needs climb the latter again and they need to have one last fight before they retire.


No. He lost to Silva twice. Both times finished and there is no credible controversy around this fight. What he did with the grease is legal within the rules and it was wiped off anyway. He was warned for the shorts grab. The knee was perfectly legal and the stoppage was not early. Chael was in a fetal position. That is not intelligently defending yourself. 

Stop trying to make the fight into something it wasn't. An unroided Sonnen fought a 100% Silva. The TKO was the result. No controversy. The rivalry and all it's stupid unending talk is over. Thank god that it is.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

deadmanshand said:


> No. He lost to Silva twice. Both times finished and there is no credible controversy around this fight. What he did with the grease is legal within the rules and it was wiped off anyway. He was warned for the shorts grab. The knee was perfectly legal and the stoppage was not early. Chael was in a fetal position. That is not intelligently defending yourself.
> 
> Stop trying to make the fight into something it wasn't. An unroided Sonnen fought a 100% Silva. The TKO was the result. No controversy. The rivalry and all it's stupid unending talk is over. Thank god that it is.


these are positions i am neither presenting nor defending I am just saying this is what every one is talking about in the community and it won't calm down without another fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> these are positions i am neither presenting nor defending I am just saying this is what every one is talking about in the community and it won't calm down without another fight.


People will forget about all of this as soon as the next ppv comes around.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

osmium said:


> People will forget about all of this as soon as the next ppv comes around.


Well people are still pretty vocal in that they felt Nick Diaz won and Carlos Condit didnt. And that was about 5 months ago.

I dont think this is going to to go away anytime soon...


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Rockhold and Kennedy sound butt hurt for some reason


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

osmium said:


> People will forget about all of this as soon as the next ppv comes around.


Maybe but I doubt it. This will come up every time the names Chael Sonnen or anderson silva come up until Silva loses.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Well people are still pretty vocal in that they felt Nick Diaz won and Carlos Condit didnt. And that was about 5 months ago.
> 
> I dont think this is going to to go away anytime soon...


Well that isn't the same thing. There isn't any dispute as to who won this fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No they aren't.

Not to mention that was a contentious decision. This was one guy getting stopped.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Both have the same amount of controversy surrounding it, even if it is different types. If people are still crying foul that Nick Diaz should have won the fight, they are going to continue to cry foul that Anderson Silva should have been DQ'd for the knee, for the grease, and for the shorts thing. Like they are right now.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Both have the same amount of controversy surrounding it, even if it is different types. If people are still crying foul that Nick Diaz should have won the fight, they are going to continue to cry foul that Anderson Silva should have been DQ'd. Like they are right now.


DQed for what? Those are crazy people/trolls and should just be ignored.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah...not a lot of people care about incredible asshurt. 

Silva clearly won the fight with a legal technique. I've never in my life heard so much to do about nothing...and it's largely due to the ridiculous Sonnen mania that the small penis community had following their hero.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah...not a lot of people care about incredible asshurt.
> 
> Silva clearly won the fight with a legal technique. I've never in my life heard so much to do about nothing...and it's largely due to the ridiculous Sonnen mania that the small penis community had following their hero.


hahahaha!

small penis community.

steroids make your pipi small.

awesome.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Steroids shrink the testicles.

However, not only is the type of behaviour Sonnen exhibits commonly lampooned of symptoms of small penis syndrome(see South Park)...this is man who professes to have hypogonadism and has admittedly never want through puberty...kind of hard to imagine him having anything more than 4 inches of pain when he never went through a period of growth in that region...according to him of course. He's also admitted to being bullied as a teen....probably because of said problem.

It also explains why Chael is in his mid 30s and isn't married yet.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

osmium said:


> DQed for what? Those are crazy people/trolls and should just be ignored.


QFT. There really isn't any controversy at all to this fight. It's just a few of Sonnens fans have a hard time dealing with the fact that he lost, so they make shit up to make it look controversial.

Also Tim Kennedy should just stfu really, just ... stay in strikeforce or you might get hurt.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I love that this thread is even happening.

So, Chael's retiring now?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> So, Chael's retiring now?


I hope not The guy is still a great fighter and I would love to see him fight in the future be it a MW or at LHW. 

perhaps he and wand are overdue for a fight.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow a lot of these guys are making themselves look really dumb! The knee was clearly to the body, I didn't even need the replay to see that personally, but in slow motion it was incredibly obvious.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> No. He lost to Silva twice. Both times finished and there is no credible controversy around this fight. *What he did with the grease is legal within the rules* and it was wiped off anyway. He was warned for the shorts grab. The knee was perfectly legal and the stoppage was not early. Chael was in a fetal position. That is not intelligently defending yourself.
> 
> Stop trying to make the fight into something it wasn't. An unroided Sonnen fought a 100% Silva. The TKO was the result. No controversy. The rivalry and all it's stupid unending talk is over. Thank god that it is.


Its legal to take Vaseline off your face and rub it on your body??? Whats your source???


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't think Sonnen should retire, if everyone who lost to Silva retired, we wouldn't have a MW division... 

I'm the last person to give Sonnen any credit, but the guy is a legitimate top 3 middleweight, if he switches to a different camp (yea, I know that's extremely unlikely), and gets some boxing and BJJ, he could come back and give Silva another good fight. MMA has some of the worst fans in sports, if you're going to back a fighter for two years, don't just change your tune when he loses, it's just sad.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Its legal to take Vaseline off your face and rub it on your body??? Whats your source???


The only rule about vaseline is that you can't apply excess amounts and only the cutman can apply it. All excess vaseline is supposed to be removed by the cutman before you enter the octagon. Silva didn't have a huge glob of vaseline on his head he was wiping around he just has a habit of doing that because he doesn't like having it on him at all since it mixes with his sweat and drips into his eyes. 

If he was trying to use it to prevent takedowns he would have put it on his legs to prevent singles not on his chest. The second your opponent goes for a double or a body lock his fore head is wiping vaseline all over your chest and abdomen anyways which happened like 8 seconds into this fight. You also don't generally grip the arms or chest for a takedown anyways.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

osmium said:


> The only rule about vaseline is that you can't apply excess amounts and only the cutman can apply it. All excess vaseline is supposed to be removed by the cutman before you enter the octagon. Silva didn't have a huge glob of vaseline on his head he was wiping around he just has a habit of doing that because he doesn't like having it on him at all since it mixes with his sweat and drips into his eyes.
> 
> If he was trying to use it to prevent takedowns he would have put it on his legs to prevent singles not on his chest. The second your opponent goes for a double or a body lock his fore head is wiping vaseline all over your chest and abdomen anyways which happened like 8 seconds into this fight. You also don't generally grip the arms or chest for a takedown anyways.



Bingo, you sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> I know this is an MMA forum but man do I hate Lebooooooo james.
> 
> LeBron James
> ✔
> ...


LOL, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

osmium said:


> The only rule about vaseline is that you can't apply excess amounts and only the cutman can apply it. All excess vaseline is supposed to be removed by the cutman before you enter the octagon. Silva didn't have a huge glob of vaseline on his head he was wiping around he just has a habit of doing that because he doesn't like having it on him at all since it mixes with his sweat and drips into his eyes.
> 
> If he was trying to use it to prevent takedowns he would have put it on his legs to prevent singles not on his chest. The second your opponent goes for a double or a body lock his fore head is wiping vaseline all over your chest and abdomen anyways which happened like 8 seconds into this fight. You also don't generally grip the arms or chest for a takedown anyways.


I certainly see your point

But if Silva just didnt want it going to his eyes he would have just went to that cutman and asked him to remove some more. Not take it and rub is on his body. He could have rubbed it on his shorts which would have made it look alot better. And so he did break a rule by taking it and applying it on his body on his own.


Yeah but Vaseline on your body helps you move around when you are taken down. It also spreads to the rest of your body alot easier. Which makes it alot harder for Chael to hold him down.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

SigFig said:


> LOL, I was thinking the same thing!


I say fair play when you just won a championship most of america didn't want you to for irrational reasons. When he gets his ring he should put it on his middle finger and flip off the country.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> I certainly see your point
> 
> But if Silva just didnt want it going to his eyes he would have just went to that cutman and asked him to remove some more. Not take it and rub is on his body. He could have rubbed it on his shorts which would have made it look alot better. And so he did break a rule by taking it and applying it on his body on his own.
> 
> ...


No that rule only applies to the addition of vaseline. Someone in Chael's corner likely complained before the fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

osmium said:


> No that rule only applies to the addition of vaseline. Someone in Chael's corner likely complained before the fight.


So basically your saying there is no rule against taking the Vaseline applied by the cutman and spreading it on your body?? Only additional Vaseline is not allowed?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> So basically your saying there is no rule against taking the Vaseline applied by the cutman and spreading it on your body?? Only additional Vaseline is not allowed?


Yes though if the cutman ****ed up and left way too much on it would be the responsibility of the ref to have it removed. I am not sure what would happen if in that situation the fighter took the excess and put it on his legs. Likely someone would notice and the ref would have it removed. If not I don't think that is grounds for overturning the fight after the fact because it isn't technically against the rules nor the fighters responsibility to manage it. 

I have seen instances where way too much is left on a cut while the round is starting and the ref pausing the fight to have it cleaned up though usually they don't do anything because they are generally bad at their jobs.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

osmium said:


> Yes though if the cutman ****ed up and left way too much on it would be the responsibility of the ref to have it removed. I am not sure what would happen if in that situation the fighter took the excess and put it on his legs. Likely someone would notice and the ref would have it removed. If not I don't think that is grounds for overturning the fight after the fact because it isn't technically against the rules nor the fighters responsibility to manage it.
> 
> I have seen instances where way too much is left on a cut while the round is starting and the ref pausing the fight to have it cleaned up though usually they don't do anything because they are generally bad at their jobs.


Im inclined to believe you but one last question. It didnt look like there was any excess of vaseline on Andersons face. So even if one of Chaels people complained why didnt the ref or whoever they complained to respond with "Tough luck it isnt against the rules"??

"EDIT"

So i was doing some research and i found something interesting.



> Use of Vaseline and other similar substances
> 
> Due to the Penn-St. Pierre matter, the group discussed the application of any substance to the hair or body which could result in an advantage. Absolutely "no" body grease, gels, balms, lotions oils, or other substances may be applied to the hair, face or body. This includes the use of excessive amounts of water "dumped" on a contestant to make him/her slippery. However, *Vaseline may be applied solely to the facial area at cage side or ringside* in the presence of an inspector, referee, or a person designated by the commission. *Any contestant applying anything other than Vaseline in an approved fashion at the appropriate time could be penalized a point or subject to loss by disqualification.*
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...fied_mma_rules.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


I think its fair to say that rubbing off Vaseline and putting it on your body after the cutman has seen you is NOT approved or at a appropriate time.

BUT

This rule is open to interpretation and i understand that. Thats just the way i see it. And it doesnt go into detail about if Excess Vaseline even matters. I imagine if you have excess Vaseline you tell the appropriate person and have it taken care off. Not wiping it on your body whether its excess Vaseline or not.


(And just so you know Osmium im not trying to troll or be petty or be difficult as the same usual cast of people try to claim. Im just trying to have a proper discussion and if what your saying is true then thats great. Im always happy to learn stuff and get rid of false beliefs)


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Im inclined to believe you but one last question. It didnt look like there was any excess of vaseline on Andersons face. So even if one of Chaels people complained why didnt the ref or whoever they complained to respond with "Tough luck it isnt against the rules"??
> 
> "EDIT"
> 
> ...


Yeah it needs to be less ambiguous. The question is whether or not you are actually applying it at that point because it can be argued that it was already applied by the cutman and thus wherever it ends up is inconsequential whether by purposeful action or happenstance. 

I don't see any reason not to wipe a guy off before a fight starts if requested. That seems perfectly reasonable whether you saw them move vaseline or not. I would have a problem with it if it was moved to the legs which is a blatant attempt to exploit the rules but as I said the area he moved it to was going to get it on it in any grappling exchange anyways.

I also wonder about why adrenaline swabs are not allowed in the US. You would likely needs less vaseline for cuts if you used them to stop the bleeding. I can't be bothered to look into that though. 

In the end basically you shouldn't do what he did just as a courtesy even though there was no excess. That doesn't mean he cheated or that it mattered in anyway though.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Correct me if i am wrong guys but wouldn't the fighter still be slippery even if a reef or cut man wiped it off with a towel because there would still be residue left? i mean really the only sure fire way to get stuff like that off would be to wash it off and let it dry because you can't get it all just by wiping off with a towel. If that is the case then a fighter should be DQed right there because it effects the fight. 

Just wondering


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> Correct me if i am wrong guys but wouldn't the fighter still be slippery even if a reef or cut man wiped it off with a towel because there would still be residue left? i mean really the only sure fire way to get stuff like that off would be to wash it off and let it dry because you can't get it all just by wiping off with a towel. If that is the case then a fighter should be DQed right there because it effects the fight.
> 
> Just wondering


yeah it definitely would be. It would be noticeable when the sweat mixes with it. I just never brought that up because i know how butt hurt people defending Anderson would get. So i avoided pointing that out. I dont wanna be called a butt hurt chael defender or something. Which im not..
just didnt seem worth opening that can of worms.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Well it just doesn't matter in any way whether it would be or not in this situation. Having a discussion about established protocol and what the rules should be are two different things as well.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

It was an attempt to cheat in my eyes. Legal or not. He wasn't wiping excess off, he was literally scraping it ALL off and rubbing it on his body.

Either way, he was cleaned down with a towel before the fight even began and it had no bearing on the fight at all.

The short grabbing thing didn't appear to give him any noticeable advantage either and the Knee which originally looked illegal was an excellently placed body shot.

No complaints here. I didn't see Chael getting past the 3rd round anyway and the thing that cost him the fight was none of the things I mentioned, it was that spinning backlist.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Killstarz said:


> It was an attempt to cheat in my eyes. Legal or not. He wasn't wiping excess off, he was literally scraping it ALL off and rubbing it on his body.
> 
> Either way, he was cleaned down with a towel before the fight even began and it had no bearing on the fight at all.
> 
> ...


 he still would have been slippery even though he was wiped off with a towel because of residue and the shorts did play a huge roll in stopping the TD 

so yeah those things kept him from getting the TD in the second round which if he completed he wouldn't have thrown a wild spinning back fist and got TKOed so yeah they lost him the fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

osmium said:


> Well it just doesn't matter in any way whether it would be or not in this situation. Having a discussion about established protocol and what the rules should be are two different things as well.


Well from what i posted it seems to me it isnt quiet clear whether what he did was legal or not. But what i got out of it was that he wasn't allowed to apply Vaseline to his body. But i cant really prove that since their freaking rule is way too broad so its hard to argue either way. And because the rule is so broad i think what Anderson did is fine.

What i do have a problem with now is their rule. They need to go back and put some effort into making it more detailed. Because what Anderson did SHOULD NOT be allowed. Key word "Should not"


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Well from what i posted it seems to me it isnt quiet clear whether what he did was legal or not. But what i got out of it was that he wasn't allowed to apply Vaseline to his body. But i cant really prove that since their freaking rule is way too broad so its hard to argue either way. And because the rule is so broad i think what Anderson did is fine.
> 
> What i do have a problem with now is their rule. They need to go back and put some effort into making it more detailed. Because what Anderson did SHOULD NOT be allowed. Key word "Should not"


yeah i agree this needs to be fixed big time and fighters held accountable for their actions according to the rule.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> he still would have been slippery even though he was wiped off with a towel because of residue and the shorts did play a huge roll in stopping the TD
> 
> so yeah those things kept him from getting the TD in the second round which if he completed he wouldn't have thrown a wild spinning back fist and got TKOed so yeah they lost him the fight.


Think we are going to have to agree to disagree on this one. :thumb02:


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

I hear that Anderson Silva prayed to God and asked if he would help give him strength in the fight. Is there any advantage the cheating **** won't take?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

When they address the bigger issue of buff men in their 30s using the TRT excuse to dope legally, I'll be happy for them to address the smaller issues of comparatively minor rule breaks and what to do about them later.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Well from what i posted it seems to me it isnt quiet clear whether what he did was legal or not. But what i got out of it was that he wasn't allowed to apply Vaseline to his body. But i cant really prove that since their freaking rule is way too broad so its hard to argue either way. And because the rule is so broad i think what Anderson did is fine.
> 
> What i do have a problem with now is their rule. They need to go back and put some effort into making it more detailed. Because what Anderson did SHOULD NOT be allowed. Key word "Should not"


Yes, the rule is somewhat ambiguous. That's the problem. Silva has done that wiping off and rubbing it to some parts of his body in basically all of his recent fights and it has never been an issue for the UFC or commission officials even though they where perfectly aware of the "grease gate" - so if at all, people should have complained before this fight and not after. Complaining after sounds like searching butthurt excuses for Sonnen's loss (not talking about you).


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> he still would have been slippery even though he was wiped off with a towel because of residue and the shorts did play a huge roll in stopping the TD
> 
> so yeah those things kept him from getting the TD in the second round which if he completed he wouldn't have thrown a wild spinning back fist and got TKOed so yeah they lost him the fight.


Like someone mentioned before, it probably made absolutely no difference at all since that stuff gets all over the fighters after the first grappling exchange. The little amount that got on him and was wiped off, most likely wasn't even noticable.

I agree that the rules may be a bit to broad & it could be looked over, but then again like Lidellianenko said above here, there are more pressing matters of cheating to deal with IMO.

Also vaseline would be as negative as it would be positive for Silva since it would ruin his BJJ as much as it would ruin Chaels wrestling.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GSP-Anderson talk slowed down with a reason, WW has contender in it. No match for GSP imo but still.

The knee to the head tweets were probably at the heat of the moment after the fight. It's already proven that it was legal. 

The vaseline thing, i don't know what's that all about. Anderson always does that, maybe he just doesn't like vaseline on his face that much.. Who knows, still nothing new and surely didn't have anything to do with Sonnen.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Rauno said:


> The vaseline thing, i don't know what's that all about. Anderson always does that, maybe he just doesn't like vaseline on his face that much.. Who knows, still nothing new and surely didn't have anything to do with Sonnen.


Yes, Silva has done it in basically all of his recent fights. UFC- and atheltic commission officials have seen it over and over again and were perfectly aware of it and it never has been an issue. Complaining now _after_ the fight, just shows butthurtness of Sonnen supporters.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tim Kennedy is just the worst. First he calls out Bisping and Belcher, disrespects both of them and claims he is better than them. Sure Tim. 

Now he is going to hate on the GOAT. The guy is a grade A assclown.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

*Random pro picks from the fight. See how right or wrong they were...hehe. *

*Gotta say I was dead quiet in the first round cuz it seemed like deja vu to me. Then in the second I was yelling and banging on the tables and everybody else started yelling too and laughing...roflz! Intense fight...*
*
I highlighted some comments that showed foresight...* 

*Mark Dellagrotte really nailed it with his comments. See below. *

The Pros make their picks for the upcoming rematch between challenger and self-proclaimed champion Chael Sonnen and actual champion and pound for pound kingpin Anderson Silva.

Joseph Benavidez – “I think that was Sonnen’s time to win and Anderson is gonna go in there and do what he has been to people….”

Mark Munoz – “Anderson was tough to take down when I trained with him” & “Chael’s still gonna bring that stank.”

Dominick Cruz - “As long as he (Sonnen) can keep his head out of a triangle he should do just fine.”

Ben Henderson – “Anderson showed us heart

T.J. Dillashaw – “I think Silva is gonna take it.”

Glover Texeira – “This time I think Anderson will come 100% and beat him all rounds.”

Joe Lauzon – “I don’t think Anderson can get his takedown defense up there in time to deal with Sonnen.”

Daniel Cormier: I’ll pick Chael.* He can almost incorporate the same game plan. In two years, Anderson shouldn’t be able to have developed his wrestling enough to prevent Chael from taking him down,* so I’m picking Chael to win by decision.

Ian McCall: *I can see Chael coming with the same thing, and I see Anderson adapting. *That’s not to say that Chael can’t beat him; he’s probably one of the only people who can. It’s a tough one to call because you can never count Chael out, but I just don’t see Chael doing anything different.

Jamie Varner: I like Chael in this one. He’s such a dynamic wrestler and he did a really good job last time around, and I think his submission defense will be a little bit better next time around.

Rick Hawn: I’m going to have to go with Anderson again in this one. *I think he’s too well-rounded and he’s going to be better than he was [in their] last fight.*

Roy Nelson: It’s the same as last time: Chael all the way, as long as he learned how to defend a triangle or an armbar.

Benji Radach: Going with my boy Chael. Not sure the [Steven] Seagal front kick’s gonna work on a world-class double-leg and ground-and-pound. As long as Chael makes it his fight and doesn’t fight Anderson’s, things should turn out fine. Stoked to see the fight.

Keith Berry: Sonnen is my hero. I hope he wins by five-round beat down without the submission at the end.

Mike Ciesnolevicz: Chael is a good guy and very entertaining, but the problem is he has to go 25 minutes to win this fight. Anderson has proven time and time again that he can knock out or submit you at anytime. Anderson has more ways to win the fight.* I believe Anderson is going to stop Chael within two rounds.*

Joe Duarte: Four out of five dentists agree that Anderson is the No. 1 cause of tooth decay. “The Spider” TKOs Sonnen in the fourth.

Jason Dent: *I’m going with Anderson to win once again. Chael caught him by surprise the first match, and I just don’t see it happening again. Anderson has too many tools for Chael to deal with. I respect Chael as a fighter, but I’m not a fan of his antics at all.*


Anderson Silva

The pros think Silva is due.

Johny Hendricks: I am going with Sonnen, not only because he is a wrestler but he showed that he could hold Silva down and we know he is good off his back. I think Sonnen will be able to pass his guard and start his ground-and-pound. Also, Sonnen was able to hurt Silva on his feet because he wasn’t scared to trade with him, so I think [it will be) a five-round decision, with Sonnen winning.

Javier Vazquez: Anderson seems a bit pissed off. This could help him or it could severely hurt him. I think Sonnen can possibly pull off the same game plan, but it’s gonna be tough, especially if Anderson comes in at 100 percent. *I’m going to pick Anderson because he has the potential to finish the fight.* I think Sonnen will have to win a five-round decision, and that will put him in danger for longer periods of time. Anderson wins by KO or TKO in the third round.

Robert Drysdale: Chael [wins].

Travis Lutter: Silva-Sonnen is very interesting. I am giving this one to Sonnen. I don’t think he will make the same mistake he made last time, and, with his wrestling, I don’t see Silva being able to stop the takedown.

Yves Edwards: I’m taking Chael in this fight. I know the whole “I was hurt in the last fight” coming from Anderson, but I think they both learned something from that. I say Chael has worked on his subs, finishes Anderson in the third or fourth and becomes the most entertaining champion with the mic ever.

Travis Wiuff: Chael dominates for 25 minutes and becomes the new middleweight champion of the world.

Gilbert Melendez: Sonnen is going to outhustle and outwrestle him. Sonnen wins a decision.

Mark Dellagrotte:* I’ve got Anderson. I’ve had mixed emotions about taking that pick up until recently, when I heard how motivated and how hard Anderson’s training for this fight. With all due respect to Chael -- he’s a good friend of mine and a great guy -- if he comes to fight Anderson the same way he did last time, he could win the fight. He had him figured out that night. I think Chael had Anderson’s number that night. He had a good game plan, a good strategy, and did everything he needed to do to win that fight but got caught at the end. I think a lot has changed since then. I think he caught Anderson at a point where he didn’t feel really threatened and perhaps Anderson took that fight lightly or had a bad night. Either way, I know now through close mutual friends and Anderson’s management that he’s in unbelievable shape and is training hard. I think Chael may have opened a can of worms and perhaps got Anderson angry and even more dangerous. You take someone as dangerous as Anderson is and catch him on a bad night ... chances are that’s not going to happen again. On top of that, you piss him off and light a fire under his butt to start training very hard and [get him] motivated to shut you up, I think he actually created a more dangerous Anderson Silva than what he got that night. He got that one chance to win, and it didn’t happen. Lightning might not strike twice, but Anderson certainly will.*

Nam Phan: Chael all the way.

John Gunderson: *I’m going with Chael. I believe he has the athletic ability to get in his face and put Anderson on his back. Chael has very underrated striking and submission skills. Chael is in Anderson’s head and Anderson will fight angry,* and Chael will take advantage with a third or fourth round submission, probably by side choke, maybe even by TKO.

Erik Paulson: *Well, I think this will be a total recall of the last.* Chael has fought regularly, so his timing and game plan is right on. Anderson hasn’t fought for some time. The question is how to handle a pressure-ridden fighter. Anderson’s question will be the distance and timing issue with time off. Anderson, to me, is a master on the distance game. Sonnen’s best game is close and on the ground. Conditioning is key, and willpower is at its best for this second quest. May the best game plan prevail. Can’t wait to watch. This is what makes a fight like this a big one and one to look forward to watch. This is why MMA is so exciting to watch. I’ll be in England, and the buzz here is so huge.

Jacob Volkmann: Sonnen by unanimous decision or Silva by KO in the first round. Sonnen better thank God for testosterone replacement therapy. I just want to know what his physical impairment was after college that permitted him to use TRT.

Kyle Kingsbury: I watched Uncle Chael whoop Anderson’s ass for 4.5 rounds in person, and I still don’t believe it happened. I have no idea how, but Silva wins again.

There ya have it!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Steroids shrink the testicles.
> 
> However, not only is the type of behaviour Sonnen exhibits commonly lampooned of symptoms of small penis syndrome(see South Park)...this is man who professes to have hypogonadism and has admittedly never want through puberty...kind of hard to imagine him having anything more than 4 inches of pain when he never went through a period of growth in that region...according to him of course. He's also admitted to being bullied as a teen....probably because of said problem.
> 
> It also explains why Chael is in his mid 30s and isn't married yet.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Some more pro and UFC tweets.

Jon Bones Jones ‏@JonnyBones
Man my man ‪#AndersonSilva‬ went to work tonight, consistently amazing

alan belcher ufc ‏@alanbelcherufc
‪#belcher4champ‬ is trending for a reason , fans run this sport!! *Speak up if you think I have the recipe for silva.* mention... (I love it. Belcher maybe courting death because it'll be a pure Muay Thai battle.) 

Lorenzo Fertitta ‏@lorenzofertitta
Let's hear from the masses. Who should silva fight next? ‪#bones‬, ‪#Gsp‬, ‪#rashad‬, winner of Munoz/Weidman on Wednesday?

Lorenzo Fertitta ‏@lorenzofertitta
Bisping too

Wanderlei Silva ‏@wandfc
Estou indo ao MSG ver a luta do @spideranderson Estamos todos na torcida!!!! http://instagr.am/p/MzV0cQEq-T/ (funny pic)

Brian Stann ‏@BrianStann
Relax, I have always had gr8 respect for Anderson despite my friendship w/ Chael RT @ArtayaDorvay: 

Wow!!!!!!! The greatest ever by far


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Wand is turning into a massive douche. I'm begging Dana to make Sonnen vs. the other Silva, so Chael can retire this bum. 

And I like Belcher, but this guy is no where near as good as he thinks he is. He wouldn't get by Bisping, let alone Vitor, Franklin, Chael, or Anderson.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

mmaswe82 said:


> Also vaseline would be as negative as it would be positive for Silva since it would ruin his BJJ as much as it would ruin Chaels wrestling.


Good point. Anderson won the last fight by submission. He was pretty luck to find that hole in Sonnen's game before the end of the 5th and it effectivley allowed him to keep the title and keep his legacy.

On the off chance that the best wrestler in the world, who easily took him down in the last fight, would take him down again...do you think Anderson would void the only thing that allowed him to keep the title (given the irrelevent opinion that it was a big deal and could change the fight dynamic).



John8204 said:


> Because their are five big money matches at WW right now.


Silva has Sonnen and now GSP has Diaz. These are the fights people have been talking about. Silva and Jones will now get attention while we wait for Diaz to return after Condit gets killed.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Benji Radach: Going with my boy Chael. Not sure the [Steven] Seagal front kick’s gonna work on a world-class double-leg and ground-and-pound. As long as Chael makes it his fight and doesn’t fight Anderson’s, things should turn out fine. Stoked to see the fight.


That sounds like a quite dumb assessment. Firstly, why bring the front kick to the equation when it wasn't even used in their first fight anyways. Secondly, Radach obviously hasn't followed Silva's career at all. Silva is probably the most versatile finisher in all MMA/combat sports to ever walk the earth. As I've repeatedly written:

Silva has had more different ways to win his fights, than people like former HW champ Cain Velasquez have fights altogether.

He has wins via

(T)KO - Punches (combinations)
(T)KO - single Jab while walking backwards
(T)KO - Kicks
KO - flying knee & punches
KO - knees from the clinch
KO - reverse elbow
KO - front kick & punches
Sub - Punches
Sub - Elbows
Sub - rear naked choke
Sub - triangle/armbar
+ Decisions

It just looks like he is trying to prove that any technique that has ever been invented in martial arts can be used to end and win a fight.



> Joe Duarte: Four out of five dentists agree that Anderson is the No. 1 cause of tooth decay. “The Spider” TKOs Sonnen in the fourth.


That's a good one :thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Luke Rockhold
✔
@rockholdMMA 
Guys it wasn't just the knee it was the grease the shorts grab, just wasn't champion like


Nice fence grabs dickhead.

Good thing no one thinks of you as an actual champion.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Cool reading the tweets. The first reaction to Silva's knee was like-- Uh Oh!-- Illegal knee. Mike even said it was an illegal knee because of the fast downward angle he came in at. Notice how quiet Rogan was until the replay to see the proof. The replay proved again why Anderson's accuracy is unmatched. He fooled almost everyone. Funny Rashad calling out Silva now. Chael has laid out a solid blueprint for fighting Anderson---you just have to finish him. Best of luck. Evans thinks he can do what Sonnen did by taking Silva down and trying to beat him. If Rashad wants to fight Anderson, there has to be a compromise. Is Silva gonna go to 205 or will Evans drop to 185? Evans, though I like him, would lose convincingly to Silva at either weight class...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Luke Rockhold
> ✔
> @rockholdMMA
> Guys it wasn't just the knee it was the grease the shorts grab, just wasn't champion like
> ...


hahahaha you should send that to him.


----------



## joh2141 (Jul 5, 2012)

funkasaurus said:


> Good point. Anderson won the last fight by submission. He was pretty luck to find that hole in Sonnen's game before the end of the 5th and it effectivley allowed him to keep the title and keep his legacy.


Luck yes but it also takes a lot of skill to capitalize on a small opening and submitting a fighter after being beaten to a pulp for 4 rounds.

But overall, while not being a conclusive fight, I thought was very entertaining main event for 148. Hopefully we get to see a crazy fight with JDS or JBJ soon.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Luke Rockhold
> ✔
> @rockholdMMA
> Guys it wasn't just the knee it was the grease the shorts grab, just wasn't champion like
> ...


I lol'd so true. Rockhold was blatantly grabbing the fence to push himself back up to his feet more than once. This paper StrikeForce Champion has no right to talk like this to the best UFC Champion of all time.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Luke Rockhold
> ✔
> @rockholdMMA
> Guys it wasn't just the knee it was the grease the shorts grab, just wasn't champion like
> ...


Thats great!!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I do love the level of respect fans show these athletes. 

When they make a comment against one of our favourite fighters, or they just so happen to disagree with our point of view, what do we do? Trash them and dismiss their abilities and accomplishments. How classy. 

Paper champion, was it? Could you do something for me? Just hold up your world title and let me have a look at it.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> he still would have been slippery even though he was wiped off with a towel because of residue and *the shorts did play a huge role in stopping the TD*
> 
> *so yeah those things kept him from getting the TD in the second round which if he completed he wouldn't have thrown a wild spinning back fist* and got TKOed so yeah they lost him the fight.


[my bold]

I don't like Chael but I do agree with that 100%, however, it doesn't mean he'd have won the fight. My feeling is he'd had scored the takedown & the 2nd woulda been a replay of the 1st. I believe AS woulda KOd him in the opening of one of the rounds, eventually. OFC that's all conjecture, but so is the "it wouldn't have mattered" view. For me, all it means is I'd love to see a 3rd fight, one that has no controversy whatsoever. Well down the road & if Chael is still the #2-3 MW, OFC.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> How come all the Silva vs GSP talk disappeared? It was going great then 112 it slowed down, then after the first fight with Chael it picked up steam again with GSP, now its dead.


because gsp cant stay healthy, shouldnt really be champion but remains as such because the ufc feel that title helps his drawing ability.I guess what I am trying to say silva is still blazing trails while making history and gsp's story just feels like an afterthought.That & a couple of other factors is why no one cares about gsp/silva anymore


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Kreed said:


> because gsp cant stay healthy, shouldnt really be champion but remains as such because the ufc feel that title helps his drawing ability.I guess what I am trying to say silva is still blazing trails while making history and gsp's story just feels like an afterthought.That & a couple of other factors is why no one cares about gsp/silva anymore


No. As soon as Jones came, the talk of GSP-Silva cooled down. The hype of the fight was gone before GSP got injured.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Rauno said:


> No. As soon as Jones came, the talk of GSP-Silva cooled down. The hype of the fight was gone before GSP got injured.


the hype for the fight died (amongst mma fans) the moment gsp couldnt finish hardy and went on to have more stinkfests.Ppl (mostly gsp fans) jumped at the chance to slot in jones as early as the bader fight.For the simple fact the more they pushed for it the more likely the gsp talk would cease which it has.I mean jones has just been the man for a year, 2 at most.Now he needs to face anderson who hasnt legitimately lost since 04? hell nah


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I do love the level of respect fans show these athletes.
> 
> When they make a comment against one of our favourite fighters, or they just so happen to disagree with our point of view, what do we do? Trash them and dismiss their abilities and accomplishments. How classy.
> 
> Paper champion, was it? Could you do something for me? Just hold up your world title and let me have a look at it.


Man, you just did that to Wanderlei previous page.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Old school fan said:


> Man, you just did that to Wanderlei previous page.


That's a bit different. I've not cared for Wand since he called Vitor a coward when he had to pull out with an injury. That's just classless, and the desperate last words of a man attempting to stay relevant. 

I don't see the point in dumping all over a champion and dismissing his accomplishments because he states that Anderson grabbed Sonnen's shorts and greased. Both of which are true statements, regardless of whether or not they impacted the outcome of the fight. 

Wand is a bitter has-been. But I'd never dismiss what he was, nor any of his accomplishments in this sport.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Woodenhead said:


> [my bold]
> 
> I don't like Chael but I do agree with that 100%, however, it doesn't mean he'd have won the fight. My feeling is he'd had scored the takedown & the 2nd woulda been a replay of the 1st. I believe AS woulda KOd him in the opening of one of the rounds, eventually. OFC that's all conjecture, but so is the "it wouldn't have mattered" view. For me, all it means is I'd love to see a 3rd fight, one that has no controversy whatsoever. Well down the road & if Chael is still the #2-3 MW, OFC.


yeah there is no garunte that chael wouldn't have gotten koed later. However chael still would have had a chance of winning had that not happened. 

i am with you man this is about as bad as it could possibly go for me. If chael would have walked in and got completely dominated then i would have been ok with it but I hate to see anyone win by bending the rules the way silva did.


----------

